# OMG GUYS Z palette is so coool >.<



## girloflowers (Feb 16, 2010)

ok, so I just got my first Z palette in the mail and i want to order 6 more (also got some yaby eyeshadows.. which although tiny as you'll see, pack a punch, and are dirt cheap... will be ordering more.)







I'm never bying a MAC palette again. why?
-this one doesn't have annoying damn dividers which i nealry destroyed my mac palette trying to remove
-has a clear window so i can see my purdy colours
-is PINK (comes in black and zebra print too)
-has a magnetic base- no need to attach magnets cos the pots will just attach themselves.
-holds whatever the hell brand or shape or size i want
-is about half the price of a mac palette.


I am one heluvva happy camper
also, those two little round eyeshadows between dream maker and gulf stream are my yaby shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aren't they cute?


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 16, 2010)

Half the price???? I spent over $20 on the bigger one...then I found out that the MAC palettes were only $12 (now $14 though). 

They are cool, but I don't think worth $20 plus shipping.

Did you get some sort of deal or sale on it?

ETA: Ah...you're in Australia. I've heard that MAC is a lot more expensive over there? Maybe that's why it's cheaper for you to go for the Z Palette.


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 16, 2010)

i got mine for $19 AUD, and then on top of that 10% off because of an industry discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im not 100% sure how much MAC palettes are instore here because it's very hard for me to get to the pro store, but online... like ebay and stuff $44 and over is the average price


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 16, 2010)

What is the Z palette made of ? Is it plastic ?

Victoria


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 16, 2010)

the outside is heavy thick cardboard, clear bit is clear plastic, it feels like there's a heavy bit of metal or something in it thought, and the place where the eyeshadows sit is a big magnet


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

I think they're overpriced and I don't like the cardboard, they feel quite cheap. It had bene my plan to get a small one at the IMATS but after being told the price, I left it. A couple of hours later, I glanced over at the pile they had out and not many had been sold at all.

I bought this from the 2009 IMATS and they were being sold (by other exhibitors again this year, although they had a £10 mark up on them!) again at this years show. I find this to be really sturdy and I love the mirror - very practical.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Girloflowers, where did you get the Z Palette from in Australia? And how did you get the industry discount?


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 16, 2010)

makeupandglow.com.au 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you apply for it (i am a makeup student)

if that other palette is $19.95 USD it will be jacked up to around $40 over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus i kinda wanted itt o be clear so i can see the shadows/blushes/what have you


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the concept of these, but I just can't get over that it's made of cardboard.  And there no proper closure mechanism. It's too bad really. If there was an dividerless palette, with a window, made of plastic and with a reasonable price, I'd be all over it. One can dream..


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 16, 2010)

it closes with a magnet... its actually alot sturdier than it sounds.
I like that one day if i really want to i could recycle the cardboard


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_it closes with a magnet..._

 
That's what I meant by "no proper closure", there is nothing physically keeping the lid from opening, if there should be something pulling on it, say in a bag. Sure, magnets "stick" to each other, but it's not exactly a latch if you KWIM.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 16, 2010)

I think MAC's gonna come out with the clear lid as well for their palettes. I guess taking a pointer from Z palettes.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2010)

I would be all up on the z-pallet if only it was made out of plastic instead of cardboard.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I would be all up on the z-pallet if only it was made out of plastic instead of cardboard._

 
Me too.

I have a fear that if water gets too close to it it'll ruin it.


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 16, 2010)

I freaking love mine.  I use the different colors for quick visual reference of what's inside (pink for blushes; zebra for bright colors; black for my go-to face).  I was unsure about the cardboard at first, but I've traveled with my main one a bunch now and it's holding up just fine and I haven't had any problems with the closure (though I worry about it demagnetizing other things in my luggage!).  They make it really easy to see all of my colors together and figure out what I want to use, and when I travel I just pop in and out the products I think I'll want.  I use way more of my makeup now than I did before when it was more scattered between palettes and individual pans.

Here is my main palette right now...ignore the depotting accidents, please--I'm still learning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I know that zpalette.com sometimes has coupons; last weekend they had a buy two/get one at half price deal.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I think MAC's gonna come out with the clear lid as well for their palettes. I guess taking a pointer from Z palettes._

 
Yes, and apparently those have a magnetic closure as well.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 18, 2010)

You know I was just thinking of picking up some of these since I'm about to figure out a way to depot my Clinique eyeshadows since they are taking up wayyy too much space! I see you had some in your palette, how did u depot them and how many do you think you could fit in one palette (like single eye color shades in Clinique) ?


----------



## naijapretty (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone tried these yet? Though they are expensive, but are hard plastic. 

UNII Cosmetics | Home


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 19, 2010)

Those look nice. Looks like they have sent them out to a bunch of YouTube gals, because there seem to be quite a few reviews.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Yes, and apparently those have a magnetic closure as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The new MAC palettes do but with the way that they are made, it's not going to accidentally open.  I had a hard time using my fingers to open it.


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_You know I was just thinking of picking up some of these since I'm about to figure out a way to depot my Clinique eyeshadows since they are taking up wayyy too much space! I see you had some in your palette, how did u depot them and how many do you think you could fit in one palette (like single eye color shades in Clinique) ?_

 
i just pried them right on out with a stanley knife heh. ummm there are six in there now... probably easily 3 times that?
I have many many clinique shadows, so I'll grab another palette soon and tell you how i go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





closure wise, i've kept this in my backpack travelling to and from my mans house and it hasn't even thought about opening


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh ok, I'll get on to ordering some this week then! I remember you worked for Clinique too so that's why I thought I would ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a BUNCH of Clinique eyeshadows, a couple of limited edition but I literally own every eyeshadow in the current lineup with the exception of like 7 of them.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 26, 2011)

For anyone wanting to try these at a bit of a discount, Z just announced an August 27 and 28th only special on their Twitter for the pink and leopard palettes.  20% off, no code needed at www.zpalette.com.  I'm going to try one for the first time for my random depots.  The cardboard thing doesn't bother me as much because Sugarpill palettes are cardboard, too, but you'd never know it because of how sturdy they are.  I don't think they'd survive a dip in the pool, but they have had encounters with wayward brush cleanser and are none the worse for it.


----------

